# The Ford family and river access



## Jackster1

Years ago the Ford family lost a battle against river access rights that ran through their property. I belive it was on the Black River but am no longer sure.
We're having a very similar issue down here in the south with a rich kid who thinks he owns the river bottom on a new piece of property he bought (He's an out-of-stater at that!) on a very nice and populat stretch of blue ribbon trout stream.
I Googled and can't find any information on the Ford lawsuit. I probably have the river name wrong or maybe even the details were eliminated from the 'net... who knows?
What I am asking for are links to details of the Ford issue to show that money alone doesn't always win when you fight the good fight.
Thanks much!


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Jackster, one of the many Ford properties was on the Black River. But I heard that they once had an issue on their properties on the North Branch of the Ausable, and on the Brule river. 

Their estate on the Black river is called Wingford Estates. It has sold twice now since the family owned it. They have a dam on the property and I believe the main issue was that they owned the dam and didn't want to allow people to portage. I'm not sure if the Fords still owned the property when the issue came about.

Hopefully that leads you down a path to gather more info.


----------



## Brown duck

Good luck with this. Since the new property owner is from out-of-state, I'd imagine he is ignorant on MI's water laws - I'm pretty sure other states may have goofier laws.


----------



## Silver Panner

Jackster,

I thought I had heard a similar story. Looking around online, I cant really find anything either. As far as Wingford Farms, it looks like Pyranha on MSF has posted on it before so he might have some knowledge of the history. 

[ame="http://www.michiganforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3161277#post3161277"]Black River (Jeddo/Clyde Twp) 4-10 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums[/ame]


Also, if it was the black river, then check with the Black River Watershed Project. I'm sure they would have something on it. 

http://www.vbco.org/blackriver_2.asp

If you find out the story, will you post it up for us?

Good luck

SP


----------

